# JD 5093E Block heater



## whitleyw5 (Oct 13, 2021)

Does anyone know the size socket required to remove the block heater from a JD 5093E? The heater element nut is 1&1/4", but the inner part screwed in to the block is larger.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy whitleyw5, welcome to the forum.

Measure across the "flats" of the nut to determine the wrench size. See dimension "K" on diagram below:










Fastener terminology of hex nuts:
*d*: Nominal thread diameter
*k*: Wrench size (width across flats)
*h*: Thickness
*e*: Width across corners


----------



## whitleyw5 (Oct 13, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy whitleyw5, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Measure across the "flats" of the nut to determine the wrench size. See dimension "K" on diagram below:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I’ve finally gotten out with a lot of main strength and awkwardness!! It finally took two channel locks and a lot of busted knuckles. JD should be ashamed of their design. The inner nut is so close to protrusions from the block there is no way a socket or wrench can be used. Hope I never have to do that again!! BW


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Thinwall socket works fine.


----------



## whitleyw5 (Oct 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Thinwall socket works fine.


Possibly but I had no way to find such a thing.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Harbor Freight has them everyday.


----------

